# XM teams with Starbucks



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

All Starbucks, all the time. That's "Starbucks", not to be confused with the 70's band, "Starbuck"

http://seattle.bizjournals.com/seattle/stories/2004/08/02/daily11.html


----------

